# OMG!! this poor 240sx



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

WTF is this 240?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Haha, ive seen one of those front bars in the flesh - Edge i think it is. one of the worst creations ever for the s14.

Wrong colour choice for the factory blue/green pearl paint. Red and white? eww!


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

240sxbegginer said:


> WTF is this 240?


looks like it belongs here.. :fluffy:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'd blow those comps VR's to hell :jump:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

there's a guy on zilvia.net that has that body kit and painted teh whole car like neon green (TF/TF)

its faking hideous.. way too ricey..


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Different Color scheme and DEFINITELY a different Front end... It might look good...

WHY????????????? :dumbass: Would someone put that much time and energy into something to make it that Hideous.... WHY??? :dumbass:


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

that is so gay!

look at the tailights. how fucking stupid can people get....thats the riciest 240 ive ever seen....worse than hondas!

show and go he says? well i dont understand how that can place at a show, and it has no go. its got some chrome and nitrous... thats just disgusting...he probably only got nitrous so he could purge it hahaha


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

OMG.. the font!! MY EYES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Razkul (Apr 15, 2004)

240sxbegginer said:


> WTF is this 240?


Hey 240, you have the same exact car as I do, except I'm still trying to resurrect mine. 

Send me an email at [email protected] or drop me an MSN. I have a few questions if you don't mind


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

dont revive old threads, and send him a personal message next time


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

PC +1 :hal:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

_JUST_ in case someone doesn't understand which way I'm turning...lol


----------



## haterOFhonda (Apr 12, 2004)

Coco said:


> _JUST_ in case someone doesn't understand which way I'm turning...lol


lol 

that car will be goin to a :dumbass: :loser:


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

we need to find that guy.....and beat him, hard


----------



## CCF (Mar 29, 2004)

That looks like something a clown would drive. When I first looked at the rear of the car i thought it was an r34 rear end :lame:


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

no way a dumbass would ever go for that car,


----------

